# Don't laugh - just me being weird -left alone.



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Every year my dear sweet wife leaves me alone while she does her thing at the Sundance Film Festival. Well she doesn't like to cook or experiment so, guess what.  Any way, pulled out Palleramo's extra thin crust pizza (Margberita) and decided to step it up a bit since, for me there's not much to it. Like the thin crust but not much topping so this is what I did.
Added a thin coat of Costgo original salsa
Sprinkled Cashew chicken with asian style vegetables
Cut one tomato into thin slices and spread over it
Cut up 1/2 Chilean Sweet Onion and spread over it
Slice up 1 Costgo Italian sausage and spread
Sprinkled with a heavy hand shredded Mazzarella cheese
****ed at 450 deg. longer than instructions, 40 min.
[attachment=1:xmh2ups4]pizza1.jpg[/attachment:xmh2ups4]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That looks good.

Thanks for saving some for the rest of us.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

That does look good! Not meaning to steal your thread, but I too like to try different foods. My moto, if it's good by itself, it's probably good with something else as well. BUT, I like Kipper snacks and an occational vienna sausage, and I like enchiladas. Please, I've already tried a Kipper/Vienna enchilada......YUK!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

wyogoob ,
By the way, --------- late 50's ?????, wait till you try the late 70's. :shock: I's all good though until you're breathing dirt, right?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> wyogoob ,
> By the way, --------- late 50's ?????, wait till you try the late 70's. :shock: I's all good though until you're breathing dirt, right?


Right on buddy. I envy you. You get around pretty good for a man yer age. I can't wait until I retire, quit traveling. First.......,well second really, thing I'm gonna do is get another hunting dog.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks bud. 
Those small comments help a bit. Good luck on getting another huning dog.  What breed?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Thanks bud.
> Those small comments help a bit. Good luck on getting another huning dog.  What breed?


That's a great question. I had two of this breed, but now that I travel often I have no "man dog". They are the smartest dog on the planet and you can teach them to hunt rabbits and fetch birds....not the best at flushing though.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

wyogoob,

Ok, I guess I'm just slow and not with it. What the heck is a "man dog"???  What does it have to do with traveling and what is 2 dogs of "this breed"? Are you talking in some kind of code that us old guys don't get?  :lol: :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> wyogoob,
> 
> Ok, I guess I'm just slow and not with it. What the heck is a "man dog"???  What does it have to do with traveling and what is 2 dogs of "this breed"? Are you talking in some kind of code that us old guys don't get?  :lol: :lol:


A "man dog" is a dog that digs huge holes in the yard, eats furniture, goes to the bathroom every hour and will ride in your pickup truck in any type of Wyoming weather. They require constant attention, sometimes a couple of ironworkers, to untangle it's chain. No good if you are not home.

A "girly dog" lays around the house shedding it's hair 24/7, goes to the bathroom once a day usually 2 o'clock in the morning, refuses to ride in a truck, and the only thing it would get out of rabbit hunting would be fleas. Mrs. Goob has one. I tap it once in awhile to see if it's alive.

The breed I had when I had a real job, was home more, or had kids at home to care for dogs, is not normally associated with hunting. *I PM'd the breed to you.* If I post the breed. I will be crucified, skewered....geeze, Gumbo would post a "Goob Roast" recipe.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

wyogoob, 
I hear ya. The elitists do not, i repeat, do not have an open mind. There are only some acceptable breeds for red neck, closed minded hunters that are "acceptable." I ain't one of em. The best hunting dog I ever owned was a female golden show dog that I ruined for show by taking her hunting with me once, She was a natural. If it hunts and produces,, who gives a ****. :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: I also hear standard poodles are great. It's deserves the credit not matter the breed. I've often wondered and have even read some "outside" reports that there are several breeds out there that don't get the credit they deserve. Good luck on your selection of a man's dog and your training.
P.s. Bad news - no improvement in Sparky's shoulder injury in 2 weeks, will have a specialist look at him.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Leaky, that pizza looks amazing!!! Maybe a bit too spicy for my taste but I would try it. Looks delicious!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Nor-tah,
Coming from you that's got to be a valued compliment.  It ain't thay spicy.


----------

